# orphaned baby mice



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

My boyfriend’s dad accidentally killed the mother to a litter of mice while they were cleaning out a spare room at his parent’s house and he brought the babies to me wanting to save them.
I looked some stuff up since my only experience is with rats, not mice, and taught him how to feed them diluted kitten milk replacer with a (new) paint brush. We now alternate doing this every two hours then rub their little stomachs with a q-tip to stimulate their digestive tracts 
Right now they’re kept in a cardboard box lined with small towels, and the box is sitting on an electric blanket on the low setting.

If anyone has any tips about how to save these guys that’d be super helpful.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

There was a very similar case just a few weeks ago. There is a thread here on forum. Try to find it, you may get some information from that person's story.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

How are the little babies doing? Have they survived?


----------

